# The truth about Mastiffs??



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

Okay all you Mastiff owners out there I need your help!! I want a Mastiff RERALLY REALLY bad, always hove, but I have to make a case to the hubby......Can yall enlighten me to the breed? Is there really a "dry mouth" mastiff? And if not, how much do they really drool? How active are they? How much activity do they require? What is there genereal temperment in real life terms?


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't know about a 'dry mouth' mastiff but they really don't drool as badly as some people seem to think. Usually it's mostly right after they get a drink or if they are hot and panting. I just wipe Sugar's mouth off after she has eaten and that's that just like with a kid. Activity wise I can thouroughly wear sugar out in 15 to 30 minutes. temperment....lol BIG babies. I am still trying to convince Sugar that she is not a lap dog. They want to be with their people allll the time. Gentle if a bit clumsy. I do NOT own a coffee table nor will I lol.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty good description above. Although I would say if you've never really been around dogs or have only been around "dry mouth"dogs it will be a bit overwhelming at first-haha. I think you get used to it though cuz people always comment on his drool and it's just not that big a deal to me anymore. But sometimes I find hanging of goo on my kitchen wall from when he shakes his head. They are a great big medium to low energy dog. Mine is very dominant but not aggresive.They are so sweet. I always thought i would get a dobie or Rott cuz that's what I grew up with but I am stuck on mastiffs now.


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh Ive been around drool...one word :BLOODHOUND.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

There are some people trying to get the American Mastiff recognized by the AKC. They are by the CKC. They bred English Mastiffs with Anatolians (sp) to get a thinner lower lip. They are supposed to be almost identical to the English, excpet for the dry mouth.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

mastiffmama is right on- I don't own a coffee table either -lol! As puppies more energy than as adults of course. Love to be right with you wherever you are and are EXCELLENT with kids! My 3yr old could do anything to our boy that passed on and seemes to be the same with Otis so far. I totally overlook the slobber slingers because he is TOTALLY worth it! Sure, the people that don't come over that often think it is a bit gross, but my family thinks it is great and would all own Mastiffs if they had the room! I am Mastiff-addicted!


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

Are the Americans of a lighter frame than the English since they are bred to the Anatolians? 

I had a Bloodhound for years ( LOVED HIM! ) and all he did was sling.....


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Females are 140 - 160 I think. Pretty close if not exactly the same as the English, no?


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a website for the American Mastiff. i think they are beautiful. 
www.deepwoodmastiffs.com


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

They are size wise pretty much the same and actually are know to live a little longer than the English Mastiffs. They look the same, just don't have the long "flappers" as I call them.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

There is NO such thing as a dry mouth Mastiff. the only 'breed' I know that is making that clim is the so called "American Masiff" an Anatolian Shepard and English Mastiff MIX. This one of the best informational write ups I know of on the American Mastiff. 

http://mastiff.org/faq/ammastiff.mv

The Anatolian Shepard in them makes them less than reliable with small children. Anatolians are NOT family dogs, they are dogs bred to live outside and gaurd their masters herds. The mix of Anatolian and Mastiff is unpredictable in temperement. 

If you are going to get a Mastiff, I would be MORE than glad to help you find an excellent breeder. As with most great breeders you will be put on a waiting list. I can also pm you some GREAT Mastiff sites with TONS of information on the breed.



the-tenth said:


> Females are 140 - 160 I think. Pretty close if not exactly the same as the English, no?


Well bred EM females are 180+, Males are 200-250. EMs tend to have the most laid back and stable temperments. 

I have friends with AMs, they don't see any differance in the amount their dogs drool than EMs. They do however see the differance in temperment. Their dogs have a temperment closer to a Neo or Fila, with more dog aggression, higher prey drives (small animals) and resource gaurding. These are things that you need to be aware of especially if you're going to have the dog around kids.



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> They are size wise pretty much the same and actually are know to live a little longer than the English Mastiffs. They look the same, just don't have the long "flappers" as I call them.


They live about the same lenth of time as an EM. EM's live an average of 9 years, though I know of one or two lines that regularly live to be 12 years old.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Just as a point of intrest....Sugar is a Neo and has been raised around other dogs, cats, a rabbit and very small children.


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for al the info...can you PM me all thsoe sites??


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Pawper said:


> Okay all you Mastiff owners out there I need your help!! I want a Mastiff RERALLY REALLY bad, always hove, but I have to make a case to the hubby......Can yall enlighten me to the breed? Is there really a "dry mouth" mastiff? And if not, how much do they really drool? How active are they? How much activity do they require? What is there genereal temperment in real life terms?


I have a Bullmastiff...he's not drooly at all. Nothing like my basset who drools constantly. I know a Bullmastiff is different but they are still 60% Mastiff so if mines anything to run on, he's not extremely active, likes to play and run on occasion, he's got a really good temperament too.


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

i havent looked at the bull mastiffs very much, but i must admit ive always LOVED your pictures!! Do you have some you can post up??


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Uallis usually drools after eating and drinking. Occasionally, he will drool other times but not very often. I just keep a towel handy. Uallis plays outside for 30-40 min everyday and he'll be lazy after that. Also, he is very much a velco dog. He always has to be with people and can't stand to be alone. He does well in his crate though at night.

I'm trying to think of things that haven't already been mentioned...Expense: They cost a lot. Everything costs more. Collars, beds, toys, crates, food, vet bills...everything. Also, they need a lot of space to move around the house. You'll have a lot of things knocked over if you have a small or cramped house. The advice about the coffee table is a good one, we don't have one either and never will be able to. Also, our end tables are bare because he knocks everything off of it with his tail. As for temperament: Uallis is a big baby! He LOVES people and likes to snuggle. He wants to be a lapdog more than anything. The only thing with Uallis that I noticed is that he IS protective. He won't leave my side if he thinks "somethings up". Oh yeah...snoring! They SNORE! I'm not talking little cute snores...they are loud as a freight train snores! It's loud!

What kind of Mastiff were wanting to look into? Uallis is an English Mastiff.


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

Im looking into all the mastiffs....I just love the giant breeds, the bully breeds too. I love danes. But I gotta admit, I love a velcro dog!! Friend of mine grew up with a Bullmastiff and wont own any other breed of dog he's so attatched to them.....But we live on a ranch and we do a lot of hiking and walking and are pretty active, but at night are VERY LAZY after a hard days work and I want to cuddle.....Would a mastiff be up hiking and swimming in a shallow river??

Anyone familiar with the Fila Mastiff? (Fila Brasileiro)


----------



## TripleD (Jan 10, 2008)

I just became a member today and saw your question.

I have a Cane Corso or Italian Mastiff. He is a dry-mouth breed, but that doesn't mean what it says. A "dry-mouth" actually refers to the fact they have tighter lips that don't hang as far down. If I'm wrong please correct me this is what my vet tech told me.

Because they are so beg most mastiffs can't handle too much activity. It can cause joint problems.

My guy has the best dispostion and doesn't know a stranger. He still makes a great guard dog due to his size and appearance.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Fila's can be wonderful if properly socialized, however they tend have a high gaurd dog drive and a HIGH prey drive, so small animals could suffer.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Pawper said:


> .Would a mastiff be up hiking and swimming in a shallow river??


I wouldn't take Uallis hiking...so no. I take him for walks off leash but the terrain isn't rugged, mostly flat with little hills here and there. I wouldn't want him to do a lot of climbing up steep hills and such. Think more of a leisurely stroll... I've never taken Uallis swimming but I wouldn't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

Im sadly beginning to see that my hubby is right....I HATE that!  A mastiff might not be the best choice for me....I dont wanna have to leave one baby at home while Im out being the busy body that I am.....I already have to leave the pug and the frenchie home, I want another that can go with me and do everything that I do....plus this is Texas and it gets HOT....guess a mastiff woul dbe even more miserable if outside for a long time melting....


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Have you considered a Doberman? They are active, reasonably tolerant of heat (though you'd want to put a jacket on them if it gets cold) and are GREAT family dogs. With ANY breed you choose, be sure to RESEARCH the breeders! BYB and Pet shop pups are less stable in temperment due to careless breeding as well as the health issues you are more likely to face with a pup from untested parents.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Pawper said:


> i havent looked at the bull mastiffs very much, but i must admit ive always LOVED your pictures!! Do you have some you can post up??


Always  Here's some new photos for you.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

I regularly take sugar on fishing trips with us. It's quite the hike to the places we go and not smooth by any means. We do stop often though. Just my experience but she does fine going all day as long as she gets to rest.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

A doberman would be a great choice. I had grew up with 2. they are very agile and love to do active things. They are so sweet,devoted and smart. You can teach them to rob bank per the doberman gang t.v. show that used to be on. It was a show in the 80's I think. There are a lot of active breeds out there that would make a great fit for your lifestyle.


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

I never thought of a Dobie, but thats a great consideration! Acampbell thanks for the pictures....too cute!!! Ill definately look into the dobies....anyone know of a good breeder in Texas?? Thanks for all of yalls help!!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Try www.dpca.org they have a breeder referral. Remeber a good breeder will already have the ears cropped and included inthe price.


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

I love the rotties too.....INGA! I need youto weigh in on this! Exactly how active are the rotties?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

There are different kind of mastiffs with temperament variations as well as different looks, temperaments and abilities. 

I really don't like drooly dogs, ones which slobber frequently. The breeds I chose were Cane Corso and Boerboel and don't have a drooling problem. It doesn't mean they will never have any drool, like after they drink their mouth might need to be wiped. This was true of one of my Boxers also. Rottweilers are another great breed and bred into some of the Corso lines (among other breeds) they are the main breed attributed to the tri color markings which is now a fault. Rotts don't tend to be too drooly in my experience. How much each dog drools will depend on that individual too, some might be a little more wet then others even in the same breed.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 15, 2008)

I've done quite a bit of research on the Cane Corso Mastiff. It's alot more athletic than the English Mastiff and doesn't get quite as big. Maybe check it out!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Some are not as athletic. You have to make sure you go to the right breeder still breeding correct and functional dogs. They should be agile and move gracefully, but some are bulky, wide and overdone.


----------



## mastiffmom67 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a mastiff, silky terrier and two shih tzus, i have had 3 mastiffs sadly we just had to put one down. They drool when they smell something they want to eat.. not a big deal ifyou are prepared for it. everyone who comes into my house knows drool is possible. My 7 yr old mastiff weighs 220. just from his size he can act hurt someone by bumping them etc, when someone such as elderly or child comes we put bubba on a leach attatched to a doorknob. that being said i have kids 21-15 people are in my house constantly and the only time we have issues is when the kids rough housetoo hard bubba jr wants to join in. keep hand towels around the house for drool. ppl dressed up warn us before coming in and we have bubba lay in one spot and not go say hi. If you get a mastiff (old english is what i have) or any dog for that matter YOU MUST TRAIN AND SOCIALIZE this is very important you have to know you can trust your dog and yourself when hes small so when hes big you dont worry and then they wont worry dont get a mastiff or any large breed if you dont have teh time or enegry to train it. One of the reasons i love mastiffs.... i have had 4 surgeries in last few years when i feel icky he just lays around house, when i want to walk 3 miles he wants to walk three miles, they are very much ppl pleasers old english are not as territorial as some of the other mastiffs, well except my i think its because its so close to size of crate lol
i take him for convertible rides with the top down hes got a seat belt he loves it i get home and have drool on my shoulder and the back of car.. ok anyway every breed has plus and minus you have to figure out what points you want the most... btw rotties area great possiblity for you, i would just make sure youdont pick out the most dominante puppy if you are going for a large breed try to pick out one of the more submissive ones. They are easier to train and less possessive etc.
christine


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Christine,
It's requred that you go PROMPTLY to the picture forum and post pics of your babies!!!


----------



## mastiffmom67 (Jan 14, 2009)

lol i was just trying to figure out how to get more on here from my comp lol and looking for my daughters camera... the pics from my phone get grainy


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

There's a tutorial at the top ofthe pic forum written by one of our tech savvy members.


----------



## mastiffmom67 (Jan 14, 2009)

omg.... i lent my external hard drive with all my photos to my colledge student.. ill have to add the "past" pet later


----------

